# Anfänger Einleitung/Fragen



## Goerke (24. Mai 2004)

HI ich bin ein totaler Anfänger und möchte gern so weit kommen das ich z.B. nen Chat für ne Page coden kann etc...
is Java dafür die Richtige Sprache 
Kann mir einer ma ne richtige Einführung geben??

Danke Schonma 

Dennis


----------



## Roar (24. Mai 2004)

puh... 1. du musst nicht alles in 3 threads gleichzeitig posten es reicht da einer.
und 2. ja Java ist für sowas die richtige Sprache
und 3. du kannst nicht einfach anfangen sowas zu machen. du musst Java erstmal lernen im gegenteil zu javascript (bäh).
Java ist (richtig) objekterientiert (nicht son OOP nachahmungs-script-quatsch). denn wenn du OOP nicht verstanden hast und das konzept von java ebensowenig dann bringen dir noch so veile tutorials oder Foren nix wenn du nichts verstehst. 

das hier ist n gutes buch für einsteiger: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...=2-1/ref=sr_aps_prod_1_1/302-1091499-9288062n ziemlich gutes buch...


----------

